# 2012 Florida Catfish Trail



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bristol Senior Citizens Flathead Tournament..................... 27 -28 April 2012
.
Gaskin Park Flathead Tournament.................................. 29-30 June 2012
.
Gator Classic Flathead Tournament................................ 24 -25 August 2012
.
Florida Catfish Classic........................................... ...... 28 -29 September 2012

FLORIDA CATFISH CLASSIC


----------

